# Novatron 600watt - 3Head Strobe Kit



## DWHJR (Apr 6, 2014)

II will be possibly buying a 3 Strobe Kit, Specifically 

Novatron 600VR power pack light kit -- hard case, two shoot thru umbrellas, 3 stands, power and synch cables. Has three flash heads -- 2110c, 2140c, 2100c. Power pack has 3 way switch for 150ws, 300ws & 600ws and will accept 4 light heads. Barn doors and adjustable snoot included. Includes Manual. In excellent condition, works fine.

The price the whole package is just under $400 and I am able to see it in person.

however I would like to ask the community to see if this is a good buy, this would be my first light kit, I do not practice photography full time, however I am slowly progressing it into more than a hobby... should I hold out for a Elinchrom 2 light setup from BH Photo, or snag this deal, if it is a good one?

thank you in advance for your advice!

Don


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2014)

That sounds like a very good deal to me!  New that's probably a $1500 kit.  I've never used Novatron, but they have a very good reputation as far as I'm aware.  Using a pack & head system is a little different than monolights as you don't have the "infinite" control that we've become used to on modern speedlights and monolights, however, the quality of gear you get for the price far outstrips that minor inconvenience.  Three lights is a nice number, and I like pack & head systems for the fact that I only need one trigger, not one for each light, I only need one electrical outlet, all of my controls are right where I am, I don't have to go to each light (or spend a lot of money on a fancy radio-remote trigger), and the heads are a LOT smaller & lighter.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2014)

A bit of information about the flash heads is found in this listing.Novatron V400-D 400 W/S 3- Light Kit No Stands NPHGV4003 B&H

Well, it's three lights, stands, a case, and a power supply, for $400. Plus a few other items. Novatron is an old, USA-based flash manufacturer. Their stuff has been more or less "the same" for years on end. I think it'd be an okay setup. I would rather have three flash heads than I would just two.

The "old" Novatron used to be interchangeable with Speedotron Brown Line lights...same trigger voltage, same exact 5-pin design on the plug connectors and cords...but the "NEW" Novatron uses a different plug configuration. I'm not sure if the 600VR is the same as the V600; I think the 600VR might be "the old Novatron", which for my money, would be a good thing...

Anyway...monolights from Elinchrome are really nice. I would be tempted however to buy three Flashpoint 320M monolights and some stands and stuff from Adorama. $99 per light...


----------



## DWHJR (Apr 6, 2014)

I believe this would be the one I would be buying, does that help?

Thanks
Don


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2014)

That is definitely the "old Novatron". Novatron used an odd system in which the power output was controlled BY THE FLASH HEADS, and not by the power pack's own circuitry, which is unlike any other brand I've ever heard of, so they had 1- and 2-stop reducing heads, to cut flash power down. I'm not entirely sold on that concept. But they used it for years. Their power packs were always VERY small for their power ratings, which I think of as a plus. Same with their flash heads--fairly small. Novatron used to be sold pretty affordably, and to "me", $400 seems like plenty of cash to spend on this system...almost at the very top end of what I would want to lay out for this age/brand of equipment. I don't have a lot to add to this discussion...I'm not really that familiar with this brand.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2014)

Apparently I didn't do my research thoroughly enough; definitely go with Derrel's recommendations!


----------



## DWHJR (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you guys, I think I will save up for the $849 Elinchrom set on BH Photo! Appreciate the assistance!

Don


----------

